# Gut Wrenching Feeling



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone ever get a gut wrenching feeling when something just is not right? It has happened to me several times in the past and it always ended with something not being right. The first I recall is when my Uncle was murdered. It was a Saturday Night about bedtime for the kids and we were having family time in the den. My ex was playing with the kids wrestling around and we were having good quality family time. Then all of a sudden something hit me. I did not know what it was but found out later. It happened at the same time that my uncle was shot. 

Then another I remember so well was when I lost my Kenny. A wild bird had gotten in my house and a very good friend told me that is meant someone close to me was going to die. She must have thought it would be her because she was dying from cancer. But it wasnt. Two days later I lost my son. I knew something just was not right the whole day that time. 

Then when it came time for my friend to go home I was with my family, but I got that feeling again and went to her over 300 miles away. After I arrived and spent some time with her and told her that it was OK to go and that we would all be OK she passed that evening. I will never forget closing her beautiful eyes. She died 6 weeks after I lost my Kenny.

Well today has been a terrible day. I have had that gut wrenching feeling telling me that something is not right. My oldest daughter is 23 almost 24 and it has something to do with her I am afraid. Every time that I have thought about her today I have started crying. 


Please tell me if any of you have ever experienced these type of feelings. I am scared to death right now afraid to lay down or even try to relax. This has been going on all evening. I have snapped at my 16 year old daughter so bad that she has gone over to my mom's. I am never a snappy or irritable type person, this just happens when I get these feelings.

I dont know what is wrong. I am so afraid that I am fixing to loose another child or loved one. 

Please don't think that I am crazy. I just needed to be able to talk to someone about it and I know that we have a wonderful group of caring individuals on this site. 

Thank you for listening.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Becky, I am sorry that you are feeling so bad. Have you spoken with your 24 yr. old daughter? Maybe it is just the stress of the holidays, the loss of sleep with the new babies, and the awful weather that went thru the panhandle earlier this evening. I hope you are feeling better soon. Why don't you try to give your daughter a call? :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, give her a call! I can't say I have had intuition to that depth, but it sounds like it's happened to you several times. Also, maybe this time of year just triggers those feelings, you know? I heard a saying once that said something like "being a mom is having your heart walking around outside your body"--I can relate to that one. I often wonder if I would "know" if one of my children were in trouble. Mine are still small, but when they are grown and not in my house anymore I can't imagine how stressful that must be. Especially since you lost your dear son. Please update us when you've talked to your baby--I'm sure all is well. Peace to you tonight! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky, I am sorry that you are feeling so bad. Have you spoken with your 24 yr. old daughter? Maybe it is just the stress of the holidays, the loss of sleep with the new babies, and the awful weather that went thru the panhandle earlier this evening. I hope you are feeling better soon. Why don't you try to give your daughter a call? :grouphug:[/B]


Pat I have spoke with her twice today. And both times she was not acting right. I guess that is one of the reason's I am upset. But it is the same feeling I got all the times before. I am soooo worried.

*Thank you for posting and most improtantly for caring. *


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487499
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call her again and point blank tell her that you know something is up and does she want to talk about it...let us know.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Yes, give her a call! I can't say I have had intuition to that depth, but it sounds like it's happened to you several times. Also, maybe this time of year just triggers those feelings, you know? I heard a saying once that said something like "being a mom is having your heart walking around outside your body"--I can relate to that one. I often wonder if I would "know" if one of my children were in trouble. Mine are still small, but when they are grown and not in my house anymore I can't imagine how stressful that must be. Especially since you lost your dear son. Please update us when you've talked to your baby--I'm sure all is well. Peace to you tonight! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you for your words of support Pam. I dont know maybe I am overreacting. But I do not get this feeling in my gut unless something else is wrong.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no I hope nothing bad happens Becky. Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, tell her you have been thinking about her all day and you are worried that something is wrong. Maybe she has just gotten some bad news about a friend or something and maybe she has been thinking of you wishing she could tell you but hasn't decided it is the right time. It is worth a try. :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree that you should try to find out what is "not right" with your daughter. It could be something relatively minor. I hope so! I have never gotten any sort of intuitive feelings about anything. I just function like everything is fine and when it hits the fan and bad things happen I am just totally blown away and surprised.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that you feel better and that all is well with you and your family! 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that you are worried. I hope you have a heart to heart with your daughter so you can rest a bit easier.......I do believe in intuition!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Becky I do pray your feeling is wrong and it's just the time of year that is bringing back sad memories. I would do as Pat and Pam have suggested and call your daughter again and talk to her about how you have been thinking of her all day. Ask her if all is well for her, maybe she has something on her mind.
I think all mothers have an inner sense when it comes to their children, this doesn't always mean the worst is going to happen, sometime we just sense when things are just not as they should be in their lives.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried that earlier this evening. And she blew it off. She has this little way about her that she acts all kinda stupid when she is either hurt or up to something. Which she has a friend with her now. i am sorry if I have made anyone worry.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call her again and point blank tell her that you know something is up and does she want to talk about it...let us know.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes I agree, tell her you have been thinking about her all day and you are worried that something is wrong. Maybe she has just gotten some bad news about a friend or something and maybe she has been thinking of you wishing she could tell you but hasn't decided it is the right time. It is worth a try. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is the thing about it. She normally comes to me with everything. But not now. I know it is not drugs, but just cannot put my finger on it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry you have this stress of worry. I do believe some people have a higher degree of intuition than others. Your 'gut-feelings' have brought you very sad news in the past so it is natural to worry. However, you also are likely to have this 'feeling' when things are not exactly as you'd 'like' them but not necessarily always to result in a ' tragic ' situation.... especially if it is in regard to your child. 
Hope things prove that your distress is unfounded!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I just called her and she is acting the same. I told her that I am very worried because of the way that she has been acting and her exactwords were "I'm OK, I was just being a goofball. Then I tell her that is how she acts when someone has hurt her or something is not right. She claims everything is fine, but she had a friend in the room with her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky i do hope that everything with your daughter is ok. Hopefully you will be able to talk to her when she is by herself and she will tell you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Becky... I am sorry you are feeling like this, and I really hope that everything is ok with all of your loved ones and try to keep ur mind off this....... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Since you had this feelings before and something happened, you must be very sensitive and I would not disregard those feelings. You say your daughter does not do drugs, what about "maybe she is pregnant" ?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just checking in again before I head off to bed...I hope she is just being goofy...keep pressing her. How far away is she, can you show up? 

I hope you can get some sleep tonight, poor thing. I feel awful. That kind of stress is no fun. I'm glad you came to SM to talk about it and I hope it helps you cope through this time...I hope all is well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Since you had this feelings before and something happened, you must be very sensitive and I would not disregard those feelings. You say your daughter does not do drugs, what about "maybe she is pregnant" ?[/B]


Oh how I wish that were what it is. She is gay and I dont think that will happen. 

Thank you everyone for the love and support.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Just checking in again before I head off to bed...I hope she is just being goofy...keep pressing her. How far away is she, can you show up?
> 
> I hope you can get some sleep tonight, poor thing. I feel awful. That kind of stress is no fun. I'm glad you came to SM to talk about it and I hope it helps you cope through this time...I hope all is well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


She is down in Tampa on a job, but will be back on Wed I think.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Well I just called her and she is acting the same. I told her that I am very worried because of the way that she has been acting and her exactwords were "I'm OK, I was just being a goofball. Then I tell her that is how she acts when someone has hurt her or something is not right. She claims everything is fine, but she had a friend in the room with her.[/B]


Becky,
Apparently she is trying to tell you that she cannot talk about what it is with the friend in the room. :grouphug: :grouphug: Not everyone "listens" to their intuition. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=487543
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Tina. Maybe she will be able to talk tomorrow.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Suzy ...

Please don't work yourself for no reason, even though you get these feelings.

I am sorry that your feelings ended in tradgedy before this, but you could very well be wrong, you are probably, tired, exciting and overwhelmed with the new babies and everything that's going on.

Your daughter seems fine when you call her, if there was something wrong, you can tell her to be sure to call you the first chance she gets. Tell her that you hate these feelings and losing her brother was too much and you don't want anything to happen to her.

Now meanwhile, get some rest .. is she driving back from Tampa ?

I know that now that 2 of my daughters are driving, I worry from the minute they leave home to the minute they arrive, I used to get them to call me when they arrived at their destination, but that got old and according to them .. embarrassing .... :brownbag: . But as a mother I still worry all the time - it's our job I suppose !!! :blink: 

Concentrate on those little fluffbutts and have a glass of wine - even if you don't drink - sip slowly.

Hope you are over this weird feeling soon.

:grouphug: - Hugs Lina


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Becky at least you've told her your concerns and offered your support, sometimes that's all you can do. I believe STRONGLY in women's/mother's intuitions. Years ago I was office manager at a medical clinic which had a pharmacy attached. I had to work late many nights so I carried a handgun with me. I was concerned someone would try to assault me and/or try to break into the pharmacy to get narcotics (I used to practice target shooting, so woe to anyone who would've tried anything). I worked late one evening, drove home and felt really scared and uneasy as I was getting out of my car to come into our house. I had such an uneasy feeling that I actually carried the handgun in my hand and had it ready to pull the trigger. I found out the next morning that a little country store was robbed which was just yards from where I walked from my car to the house. This happened over twenty years ago and I still get chills just thinking about it. 

I hope this is one time where your intuitions are wrong.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

quote name='Suzy's Mom' post='487543' date='Dec 15 2007, 08:57 PM']She claims everything is fine, but she had a friend in the room with her. Becky, [/QUOTE]
Becky, you said she had someone in the room with her. Maybe you should have said.....just say yes or no.....do I need to send help to your room? I don't want to upset you even more, but I was just wondering if the friend was someone she knows, or did she just say it was a friend? I hope all is well and it was just a fluke that you were feeling that way.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of your words of support. My daughter just called back just to say she is ok and that she loves me. So hopefully her friend will be gone tomorrow so we can talk. 




*Thank you again everyone from the depts of my soul. *


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I just got a chance to read this thread. I'm so glad your daughter called you back tonight and you sound as if you are feeling a little more at ease. 

I am like you sometimes I have known the 'what' and sometimes it has just been a feeling. I don't ignore it and have taught my children from when they were very young and having these type of feelings to allow them to happen not fight them. Some times it is a hard thing to live with but I think it is truly a Gift to be allowed to love someone enough to be connect that way. For myself I will always prefer the type of love that comes with this type of 'gut feeling' to the types of love I have seen others in my family have. 

Remember you are Blessed to love and care for people in the way that makes these gut feelings happen. Only some of us are strong enough to handle this, I might be strong enough to handle this type of love and feelings but there are others that handle other types of things that to me are much tougher. We are all different and Blessed indifferent ways. 

Please keep us posted on your daughter, and you too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I hope you have a good talk tomorrow :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hugs to you honey...I hope you are able to have a really nice talk with her tomorrow to set your mind at ease.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Becky, I'm just now seeing this thread. I sincerely hope that all is well with your daughter. Please keep us informed. {{HUGS}}


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Good morning ladies. Last night was a very long night. I found out this morning what I was having the bad feeling about. One of my cousin's that is not much older than I had a heart attack. And she is in pretty bad shape.


Thank you everyone for all of the love and support that you showed me last night. I have not spoke with my daughter this morning yet, but plan on giving her a call before long. 

I have been busy with the pups this morning and trying to keep my mind occupied. I will be doing some more Christmas shopping this afternoon so that will keep me busy. 


Again a special thank you to all of you. You are the best and SM rocks.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll keep your cousin in my prayers....and you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Becky I am sorry to hear about your cousin, I will pray for a full and speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin, Becky. *hugs you*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope your cousin's condition improves quickly.

I read last night and was SO glad your daughter called you back - I hope the conversation is good today.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your cousin Becky. It's unbelievable that you can sense these things. I will keep you in my T & P's.


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh ! 
I'm sorry about your cousin, I wish her a speddy recovery , and I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for my cousin. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Soo sorry about your cousin. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wishing your cousin a speedy recovery. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Wishing your cousin a speedy recovery. I hope you are feeling better today.[/B]


Thank you Pat and Krystal. Pat thank you for calling last night. That was so sweet and thoughtful of you.

I am actually feeling better today. Knowing that it was not one of my kids really takes a load off. I get so scared now when I get those feelings.


Thank you again everyone for all of the love, support and prayers for my cousin.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: here is to a speedy recovery for your cousin :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I think moms never outgrow the 6th sense about their children. Stay alert, be available if she needs you, but try not to bury yourself in worry and fear. That's where faith comes in. You are obviuosly very sensitive to the needs of others, particularly your family. There is no need to try to explain that feeling to any of us. Maybe your calls and your honest expression of the feelings you have been having have already served as a warning to her and she has already averted a problem that otherwise may have been in store for her. 

What a wonderful mother and friend you are. 

Samsonsmom

Now go buy yousself a Krismus Present, wrap it, open it and eat it. Yous will feel better. I no I did.

Sammie

Yeah, Mr. Sensitive. Mom

Jes sayin wot wurks fer me. Sammie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad you have the answer to your bad feelings but sorry for your cousin. Hoping for a full recovery for her.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :grouphug: here is to a speedy recovery for your cousin :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Tina for thinking of us. 


> I think moms never outgrow the 6th sense about their children. Stay alert, be available if she needs you, but try not to bury yourself in worry and fear. That's where faith comes in. You are obviuosly very sensitive to the needs of others, particularly your family. There is no need to try to explain that feeling to any of us. Maybe your calls and your honest expression of the feelings you have been having have already served as a warning to her and she has already averted a problem that otherwise may have been in store for her.
> 
> What a wonderful mother and friend you are.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. The comment you made about me being a wondereful friend and mother made me cry, but these were tears of joy. Thank you.


> Glad you have the answer to your bad feelings but sorry for your cousin. Hoping for a full recovery for her.[/B]


Thank you Janine. You guys sure helped me through a very hard day yesterday. I hope that I learn how to deal with the feeling and not panick like I am so bad about doing. But I guess it is normal with everything that has happened ever since I first started getting them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your cousin, hoping her a speedy recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin, I hope she is ok. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> So sorry to hear about your cousin, hoping her a speedy recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]





> I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin, I hope she is ok. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Debbie and Becky. It is looking good right now. She seems to be holding her own. Thank you again everyone for all of the support.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488996
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a side note, your not alone about "feelings you get". I get that too.....and I hate it when it happens. Yrs and yrs ago, I "knew" I was going to get mugged..which was kind of odd, given where I lived...that just didn't happend there....well SOB. I go to the post office and see this guy and girl standing there talking....I got a very keen sense that this was it...they were going to mug me. I had to go in a buy a money order to pay the rent. I opted to leave my handbag in the car (locked) and just take the envelope of money in my coat pocket. Well, as I got closer to them, they lunged at me...but didn't do anything. When I got inside I was freaking out...telling the post master my thoughts and how they lunged at me etc. She laughed at me and said I had an over active imagination. I left the PO and went to work...about 20 minutes later I got a phone call form the post master.....those two people mugged the next person to go in.  . Thankfully the cops caught them. She apologized up and down for months. She felt horrible that she blew me off.

Anyway...it also happend last yr. I had a distinct feeling my son was going to get into a car accident. I wouldn't let him drive all day...he said I was being "ridiculous" etc. By the end of the day nothing had happend and my husband had told him that he could drive him to the hardware store....yep. he crashed my truck.  . No one was hurt and it was very minor...but I had about $700 worth of damage to my Sequoia. 

There have been more incidents....but I dont want to hijack the thread....just wanted to tell you that your not alone.

Glad to hear your cousin is doing well.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=489091
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Becky. You hyjack all you want. Because it feels good to know that I am not alone. I will never forget I was going to pick up someone one time and I used to HATE waring shoes. Well I pulled out of the driveway and something told me to go and put my shoes on. Needless to say the car broke down before I got there and I had to walk. This was a very long time ago. And it has been happening for a very long time. I just get so scared now.


----------

